# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  4 ΚΙΝΗΤΑ NOKIA Asha 302

## paris1969

ΚΙΝΗΤΑ ΝΟΚΙΑ Asha 302 (δεν εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει ποτε),διαθεσιμα 2 γκρι και 2 λευκου χρωματος, με κανονικα πληκτρα ( οχι αφης), 60 ευρώ έκαστο, τα δύο μαζί 100 ευρώ, και τα 4 μαζί 160 ευρώ).
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται από την επαρχία, στέλνω με ΕΛΤΑ courier (με αντικαταβολή), με έξοδα δικά σας.

Παρασκευάς , 6978376952.

Αιγάλεω-Αθήνα.

----------


## xsterg

ποιος θα το παρει αυτο το πραγμα? εμενα παντως και δωρεαν να μου το εδιναν δεν θα το επαιρνα!!

----------

mikemtb73 (19-08-17)

----------


## paris1969

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια. Η αγγελία έκλεισε. Πουλήθηκαν

----------

